
Ask HN: Will php being out of memory caused by increasing memory leak? - protosschris
Hey, be confused about php memory management.<p>Will php being out of memory caused by increasing memory leak of php itself ?<p>If not, and zend_gc = On ...<p>Why we can face out of memory siutation when running phpunit ?
======
jimsmart
PHPUnit is greedy with RAM.

I believe the default PHP memory limit is often only 128Mb, have you tried
increasing this, or setting it to -1 to remove the limit?

In php.ini, you need to change: memory_limit = 128M ;

